# New Leica X1 Blog



## stewartweir

Just created a blog about my experiances with the Leica X1.

If you have anything specific you would like to know or see up on the blog please let me know.

Thanks

Stewart Weir

The Leica X1 Files


----------



## usayit

Welcome to the forum....  please stick around and contribute.

Please be aware that cross posting is a big no no in most forum communities.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/193102-leica-x1.html


----------



## usayit

* Are you a M8 or M9 shooter as well?  If so, I'd like to here your opinion on the X1 and how it compares to the either.. how does it fit into your style of shooting?  Does it make a good alternative... Is the operation of the X1 similar enough that you don't have to do a mind context switch when switching between the two... etc...

* Where the blog shots taken with pre-production or post-production camera X1?

* I'd like to take a look at the DNG files whenever you get a chance to make them available.


----------



## stewartweir

usayit said:


> * Are you a M8 or M9 shooter as well?  If so, I'd like to here your opinion on the X1 and how it compares to the either.. how does it fit into your style of shooting?  Does it make a good alternative... Is the operation of the X1 similar enough that you don't have to do a mind context switch when switching between the two... etc...
> 
> * Where the blog shots taken with pre-production or post-production camera X1?
> 
> * I'd like to take a look at the DNG files whenever you get a chance to make them available.



At the moment i am just using the X1. The X1 is a completely different beast to either the M8 or M9. BUT.. i would say that the X1 will produce as good as.. if not better images than the M8 (but maybe not the M8.2) I would expect the M9 beats the X1 but by a small margin. 

This is based on both the Ms using a 24mm asph. These are my guesses and not based on any test. However.. for the normal person viewing images they really are not going to care what camera made what image. For web viewing i dont think you will see much difference either.. Just prints you will notice the subtle differences

Thanks

Stewart Weir

The Leica X1 Files


----------

